# 1000 things you'd like to ask the Fellowship



## liteheartdmerry (Jul 2, 2003)

post a question that you would ask if you ever met anyone from the fellowship. questions can pertain to both stuff in the books and the movies.

1. legolas how do you keep your hair so perfect, even while fighting orcs
2. pippin which do you prefer breakfast or second breakfast


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 2, 2003)

3. Frodo, can I borrow that Ring for a second?
4. Gandalf, can you teach me that cool trick where you get your hat to stand up?
5. Boromir, can you show me the Horn of Gondor?


----------



## Courtney (Jul 2, 2003)

6. To all: Who would you have voted out of the Fellowship first?


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 3, 2003)

7. Gimli, do you braid your own hair?

8. To everyone: Who's your favorite fellowship companion?


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 3, 2003)

9.To anyone: does any person ever wear thier hair short?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 3, 2003)

To Aragorn: Do you use gillette or a machete?


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Jul 5, 2003)

To (movie) Legolas: "Why is your hair blonde, and your eyebrows dark brown?"
To Frodo: "What was it like in that orc suit?"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 5, 2003)

13: Legolas, can you teach me that cool surfing trick you do?


----------



## Boromir (Jul 5, 2003)

14: to Boromir: How do I get a costume like that for under a hundred dollars, and a sword.?


15: to Legolas: Can you make me a Mirk Wood bow?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

16. MERRY?! WHYD YOU HAVE TO KILL ME:!?!?!


----------



## Boromir (Jul 6, 2003)

17: To Sam: Can I have some of that bacon?

18: To Frodo: I like your sword, can I have it?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

19: Frodo, can I see your shoulder for a second? I have a little surprise... *redies Morgûl Blade*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 7, 2003)

20. (To pippin, in the movie at weathertop) Why are you FRYING tomatos???!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 7, 2003)

21: Merry, can I borrow some Mushrooms?

I say we change this to things u'd like to ask people in Middle Earth. Just the Fellowship is far too narrow...


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jul 7, 2003)

sure ok

bilbo how did you do that thing with yur face in rivendell, after seeing the ring again


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 7, 2003)

22. Hey Bert, what's the square root of the square of Pi squared?


----------



## Boromir (Jul 7, 2003)

23: To Gollum: Can you teach me that song you were singing at the forbidden pool?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 8, 2003)

24: Eowyn, WHY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 8, 2003)

25. What's a Burrahobbit, we never did find out?
26. What's Legolas like on a bad morning?


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jul 8, 2003)

27. legolas have you ever had a bad hair day
28. gandalf, how much wood, would a woodchuck, chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jul 9, 2003)

29: If dwarves have boundless energy why is it you cant run as far as an elf?
30: Gandalf, what do you smoke in your pipe?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 9, 2003)

31. Gimli, can I see a picture of your sister?


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 10, 2003)

32. Aragorn, what is it you see in Arwen, exactly?


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 13, 2003)

33. Hey, Bilbo, how come your not dead yet? I wished so many times you were.
34. (in movie) Arwen, your lips are HUGE!


----------



## ShootingStar (Jul 23, 2003)

35. Gimli: What did you say to Haldir in the extended edition?
36. Gandalf: What did Galadriel say when she found you naked on her doorstep after you had fought the balrog?
37. Legolas: If you're so cute then why don't you have a girlfriend?


----------



## jimmyboy (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, I know that Elrond's not a part of the Fellowship, but he had the final word on who was in it. I'd ask Elrond:

Why didn't you just shoot Isildur and throw the ring in yourself??? Woulda saved everyone a wholllle lotta troubles, you know...


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimmyboy _
> *I'd ask Elrond:
> 
> Why didn't you just shoot Isildur and throw the ring in yourself??? Woulda saved everyone a wholllle lotta troubles, you know... *



i've always wondered that myself


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2003)

Elf honor. . .

But you're right. . .He wouldn't have had to shoot him. Just trip him.


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Aug 2, 2003)

it was funny we were watching it at my school, and not alot of the kids in my class have scene it and this one guy on that part was all "push him in, push him in'


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 3, 2003)

38. Why did you bring Merry and Pippin instead of Glorfindel and A-N-Other?


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liteheartdmerry _
> *it was funny we were watching it at my school, and not alot of the kids in my class have scene it and this one guy on that part was all "push him in, push him in' *


 He didn't push him in because then the film would have been about 3 hours shorter...

No, it would have been because it would have made a pointless story, just like why they didn't take it to Mordor by eagle.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Aug 23, 2003)

(Things Stuttering John might ask the Fellowship and other characters) 

39) Pippin, I know you're a hobbit, but exactly how much smaller did you feel when you knocked that skeleton down the well in Moria?

40) Frodo and Sam, have you heard the rumors about you two?

41) Aragorn, I've got this really dry, itchy patch of skin on my arm that just won't go away. Got any kingsfoil you can spare? 

42) Arwen--I'd really like to hear you say this in Elvish: "Beans, beans, the magical fruit, the more you eat, the more you toot."

43) Saruman, what made you think you could get away with it?

44) Saruman, when are you ever going to trim those nasty fingernails of yours?

45) Gandalf the White, was it the intense heat from the Balrog that made your hair straighten out?


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 25, 2003)

46) To Legolas: Will you marry me?

47) To Frodo: Is the same old story of being hunted by evil things (orcs, cave troll, the watcher, dark lord etc.) getting quite monotonous by now? 

48) To Saruman: Bet you're feeling kinda stupid now you realise you picked the wrong side, eh?


----------



## Jesse (Aug 27, 2003)

To Gandalf: "Can you roast my marshmellow?"

To Legalos: "Get a haircut."

To Frodo: "Ever heard of shoes?"


----------



## Eilana (Aug 27, 2003)

52) To Aragorn: who taught you how to sword fight?

53) To Legolas: ditto but with archery!

54) Elves: want to teach me elvish?

you know, ive just realized i want to learn a lot. obviously school work isnt enough  ! ok, but elvish really is beautiful and so is achery and swordfighting - in my opinion.
True about the pushing him in thing, kinda short-sighted, huh? I have to say im gald he didn't thogh, cos otherwise i wouldnt be here writing this having read the booksand seen the films cos they wouldnt have been written and therefore made!


----------



## Yavanna (Sep 1, 2003)

I know Eilana, there are just so many beautiful things that Professor Tolkien has invented like all the languages. There's just not enough time to get to do everyting and read everything. I mean I still haven't finished the LotR for the second time let alone learning Sindarin. Aaarrrg!

Anyways,
55) 'Gollum, do you think you could develop a taste for hobbit fingers?' 
56) to Gandalf: 'Fireworks, Gandalf!!'


----------

